# Signature Length



## Gasman (6 Nov 2014)

Just tried to edit my signature and got a message that it was "5 line(s) too long". Am I stuck with my sig as it is until I shorten it? What am I allowed?


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2014)

Just wait until some one makes a priceless quote and use that as a Sig.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2014)

Forum terms said:


> Signatures - Signatures may contain two lines of text and two links and must not contain inappropriate or offensive content. No images are allowed, except our own smilies or a single approved ticker. Text should be no larger than the default forum post size and formatting should not overly emphasise your signature in comparison with the surrounding message text. Signatures are a privilege and can be revoked. The moderator team reserves the right to modify or remove signatures without notice.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Nov 2014)

Gasman said:


> Just tried to edit my signature and got a message that it was "5 line(s) too long". Am I stuck with my sig as it is until I shorten it? What am I allowed?



Self explanatory is it not... your signature is 5 lines too long, so reduce the number of lines through one method or another until it is no longer 5 lines too long.


----------



## Gasman (6 Nov 2014)

That means my current signature is about 3 or 4 lines too long! Is that simply being tolerated until I change it?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

Gasman said:


> That means my current signature is about 3 or 4 lines too long! Is that simply being tolerated until I change it?




Or until a moderator spots it and either asks you to change it or changes it for you.


----------



## Shaun (8 Nov 2014)

Gasman said:


> That means my current signature is about 3 or 4 lines too long! Is that simply being tolerated until I change it?



Basically, yes. Although the signature changes were made a long while ago, they were not retroactively applied to everyone's account.

You can use some basic formatting to retain the effect and get your current signature onto one line:

STOP!!  ---- *there*: not here ---- *their*: belonging to them ---- *they're*: they are ..... Now get it right! 

The BBCode for the above - which you can paste into the signature are by pressing the 'spanner' icon at the top right corner - is as follows:


```
[SIZE=3]:stop:STOP!! [COLOR=#bfbfbf] ---- [/COLOR][B]there[/B]: not here[COLOR=#bfbfbf] ---- [/COLOR][B]their[/B]: belonging to them[COLOR=#bfbfbf] ---- [/COLOR][B]they're[/B]: they are ..... Now get it right! ;)[/SIZE]
```

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

